# Island Construction



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

What kind of backerboard are you using?


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 30, 2006)

Is it the cement backer board like " Hardi Backer" or "Durock"   ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2006)

Regardless of whet the backer board is, apply wire lath! With the expansion and contraction of any of the materials, the wire lath will help hold it all together. It isn't hard to apply and it just makes a good job better!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 30, 2006)

What Nick said.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 30, 2006)

You might get away with stucco on bare backerboard in a controlled heat/moisture enviroment.... but that ain't happenin' outside.

Spend the extra time and money for some simple wire lath....expanded sheet metal is best, but even chicken wire will work. Lay down a scratch coat over the wire...rough it up some, let it dry a litle then do your stucco.

Do it once and do it right. It would be a shame to do all that work, have everyone jealous and wish it was theirs when they see it, only to have the stucco flake off in big chunks in about 6 months...........ohhhhh and it WILL.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 30, 2006)

On a vertical wall,  I think would go with what Nick has suggested.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep, what Nick said.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2006)

Trust me folks, I do this for a living. Three coats is the way to go. Over lap wire 3 inches. If you want a real nice finish, make the third coat acyrlic stucco. It comes in lots of colors, the colors won't fade and it is much more resistant to staining. If you need any help, just PM me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 1, 2006)

Listen to Nick.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2006)

What Nick said.


----------



## Finney (Oct 2, 2006)

Who's Nick?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Who's Nick?


I don't know  

I just thought the name sounded cool 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only sounds cool.................................


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 5, 2006)

How do we know that Nick can do stucco I haven't seen any pics. As a matter of fact I could say that I just got home after applying stucco to the Hoover dam. [smilie=banana.gif] and without pics who would know???

Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 5, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> How do we know that Nick can do stucco I haven't seen any pics. As a matter of fact I could say that I just got home after applying stucco to the Hoover dam. [smilie=banana.gif] and without pics who would know???
> 
> Al



Here ya go Mr. Smartie pants



 



 




How did you make out with the Hoover Dam?


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice work !!!!!!

The dam.....  Oh ya, the dam..  I ran out of stucco  so Ihave to go back tomorrow to finish up. 

Al


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Nick, how in the hell did you get pic's of my house????


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 5, 2006)

Dam!  
Anymore dam questions? :roll:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm moving this thread to the Stucco Section.


----------



## Griff (Oct 6, 2006)

Bruce

There is no stucco section.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Bruce
> 
> There is no stucco section.
> 
> Griff


There will be now


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still looking for it. I have a lot to offer!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 7, 2006)

Well if you're looking for the Stucco Section, would you  look in the Grilling Section first? Didn't think so, perhaps the General Discussion Section if there was no specific Stucco Section would be more appropriate. [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2006)

Should have been in the GD section the whole time.  :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Oct 7, 2006)

You mean this isn't the Grilling and Stuco section?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 8, 2006)

Hard to believe the moderators let this one slip by!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm still waiting for pictures of anyone actually "doing" stucco !

I can cut and paste stucco houses from google too. 

Actually more interested of seeing pics of the BBQ island progress.

How bout some?


----------



## Finney (Oct 9, 2006)

azshadow said:
			
		

> OK.  I've reached the magic number of 5.  I can't figure how to post the photo but here is the link to the photo.  Can some one help me to know this photo posting process so I can do better the next time.
> 
> http://www.gci-net.com/users/j/jthomas/grill.htm



I answered you at your other post. http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... bq4u#87073


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2006)

Your off to a good start AZ!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

SWEET!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 9, 2006)

Awesome looking island!

Inspiring.....very inspiring!


----------

